# unicompartment knee replacement



## Bartlett Coder (Mar 26, 2008)

We have an orthopaedic surgeon interested in doing these procedures in our ASC.  Are any ASCs doing these now?  Do the patients stay for 23 hour recovery?  Are you getting paid?


----------



## mbort (Mar 27, 2008)

yes ASC's are doing them now, Medicare also has a payment indicator of G2 for this procedure now. It will be VERY important to check your contracts for coverage. Yes the patient will more than likely require a 23h obs.  (side note: my guys do total knees in an ASC setting to, of course the ASC is credentialed for up to 72 hr stays.  Only some commercial payors will allow this.)


----------

